# Is there any classical music (any period) similar to this?



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

Giving out this vibrant,elegant yet mysterious vibe?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)




----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

The music you present is loosely in the style of Prokofiev.

(Please listen to these clips in their entirety)

Here's music from his ballet Romeo and Juliet representing the Montagues and the Capulets





Pushkin Waltz no.2





Piano Sonata no.4, 3rd movement





I'd say if you like these at all to check out more of the music from Romeo and Juliet, symphony no.5, piano sonata 4, the waltz suite, and piano concerto 1, 2. Who knows, you might get addicted, like me!


----------



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

20centrfuge said:


> The music you present is loosely in the style of Prokofiev.
> 
> (Please listen to these clips in their entirety)
> 
> ...


The first one I already heard and do like and enjoy. Second one was new to me. I liked it 

The piano sonata however isnt really my cup. Anything else ? Is the example I posted too simplistic for composers of classical music?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

without reading 20centrfuge's reply below, my first thought was also Prokofiev. His symphonies 2,3,5 are among my most favorite symphonies ever (beautifully strange mix of melody a chaos), or Tale of the Stone Flower





maybe also Abel Korzeniowski is distantly similar





soundtracks are generally more melodic, have more catchy themes than classical music. But classical music is generally deeper and more complex


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

How about Scriabins', "The Poem of Ecstasy"?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

In addition to Prokofiev, I would try Shostakovich's Piano Concerto #2 and his Piano Quintet for some similarities of articulation, emotional expression, and relay between pianist and orchestra/instrumentation (though the Shostakovich works have more introspective poetry, satire & psychology/personal expression imo)

*Piano Quintet in G Minor - Dmitri Shostakovich (1940)*





*Piano Concerto No. 2 in F Major - Dmitri Shostakovich (1957)*
(1st Mov) 



(2nd Mov) 



(3rd Mov)


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Three pieces that remind me of the music you posted:

Theme from Billion Dollar Brain (Richard Rodney Bennett). Go from 0:34, the video should start there anyway:






Two from Kabalevsky:

Waltz from the comedians (like your piece in 3/4):






3rd movement of his 2nd piano concerto (one of my faves):






What you posted is generic 'dark waltz' music. Realised with electronic instruments and the orchestration is muddy. It's not bad music, but it's not original music. You seem to like theme music inspired by classical styles. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I accidentaly found this. It is a music "inspired by Castlevania"


----------

